
Ask HN: Do you use an app for far out reminders? - tmaly
I am just curious if you use an app or calendar for reminders where you have to do something once or twice a year?<p>I for some reason I do not put these things on a calendar, and I fail to do them on time.<p>One example is calling the HVAC service company to come out and do the bi-annual inspection of the system.<p>By the time I do get around to calling them, they are booked out several weeks.
======
twobyfour
Use the same system for near future reminders and far future reminders.
Because it has your near future reminders that you check daily, you won't miss
the far future reminders.

For me that's a to-do app, but for many people that's a calendar. Many
calendars can also be set to send you email reminders in advance of events, in
case you don't check your calendar daily.

Use whatever works for you.

------
GrumpyNl
i use google agenda for that kind of appointments

